# O.P.I's virtual nail studio lets you try out nail polish online



## daer0n (May 1, 2008)

This is possibly not the most accurate way to try and work out which nail polish to buy, but it's a bit of fun for a Wednesday afternoon, anyway! It's O.P.I's virtual nail studio, which allows you to select your skin tone and then try out different O.P.I. shades to see what looks best. "My" hands are shown wearing the classic 'OPI Red'. Let's just say that if I'd stopped at that one, this post would've been written a whole lot quicker..
*Try it out for yourself*: OPI Virtual Nail Studio 


Source


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2008)

it's so cool ! thanks Nuri !!


----------



## Ricci (May 1, 2008)

Ahh thanks!


----------



## Aquilah (May 1, 2008)

It is a coolio tool to get an idea of what the color will look like on you. I can say though, comparing to colors I have and knowing what they look like, proceed with a slight caution. Overall though, it is awesome.


----------



## Bec688 (May 1, 2008)

In theory it's a good idea, though a lot of the colours on the website, are a lot different to the colours in person.


----------



## KatJ (May 2, 2008)

Cute idea. I agree with the color accuracy problem though.


----------



## ticki (May 2, 2008)

yah, the colors aren't very accurate, but it's still a neat app.


----------



## JordanGalore (May 2, 2008)

Oh thats a cool idea! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

nice one


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

I have been on there before, it is so much fun trying all those colors on!

It is nice to at least get an idea of what it looks like. Thanks!


----------

